# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  + de 30 chats en sursis d'eutha le 24 mai à  Béthune (62)

## Tiffany52

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						






Situation actuelle







 *
Message de Caroline Bourle, bénévole au refuge de béthune* : _" je ne vais pas vous remonter le moral, je suis allée faire des photos a béthune et je me suis occupé des minous et voila vous comprendrez en regardant les photos ci dessous l'ampleur du desastre si besoin de renseignements n'hésitez pas ils sont en surcharge chatteries bondées des chats en stress qui perdent leur poil c une catastrophe, des euthas sont prévues le vendredi 24 mai, peut etre dans ceux que je pris en photos ya plus le choix il faut vider si solution pour un de ces malheureux prévoir une quarantaine merci d'avance pour eux !!!!
ils ont entre un et cinq ans environs" 

_*
Frais de sortie :

45  pour un mâle, identifié, castré, vacciné.
55  pour une femelle, identifiée, stérilisée, vaccinée.


*
* Récap chat sans solution* :: 



*n°12** : Mâle, un peu timide. Frais de sortie pris en charge par Buddica + 20 de don de Tara60 + 10 de Faraday + 20 de Florence Majchrzak.* *Manque FA + asso ou adoptant 
***

*
n°13* *: mâles un peu timide. Frais de sortie pris en charge par Buddica pour les deux + 20 de don pour chaque chat par Tara60 + 10 pour chaque chat de Faraday.* *Manque FA + asso ou adoptant 
***

*
n°21** : Mâle, sociable. 30 de dons de Faraday + 30 de dons de Josette ( amie d'Isabelle75) + 20 d'Isabelle75. A voir avec Yvette qui le soigne et qui a eu un gros coup de coeur.***

*
n°57** : Femelle, sociable. Frais de sortie pris en charge par Buddica et 50 de dons de Jacqueline Limosin.* *Manque FA + asso ou adoptant
***
*n°70 : Femelle.Piste adoption à Marseille par Mme Lorrand.** Manque une asso pour couvrir la sortie et un covoit pour Marseille***

*
n°82: mâle au caractère bien trempé. Il a été abondonné pour ça. Il y a urgence pour lui.**Frais de sortie pris en charge par Jendraszak.* *Manque FA+asso ou adoptant
*


*n°84** : femelle. Gentille, OK avec les autres chats, aime les caresses.* *Manque FA+asso ou adoptant
***


*n°85* *: femelle. Prise en charge par l'asso Libertés sans frontières. Frais de sortie pris en charge par une amie de Jacqueline Limosin
** Manque une FAQ et une FALD
***

*
n°87 : femelle, craintive. Manque FA+asso ou adoptant* 
*


n°89** : femelle. Très timide. 20 de don de Tara60 + 30 de Florence Majchrzak ( FB) * *Manque FA+asso ou adoptant
***
*

n°90* *: femelle, Très timide. 40 de don de Tara60.* *Manque FA+asso ou adoptant 
***


*n°95 : Mâle, 1 an. Gentil. 10 de dons de Faraday. Manque FA + asso ou adoptant
*

----------


## Tiffany52

*Récap chat réservé, en attente de sortie : 

**
n°42** : Femelle, un peu timide mais câline. Frais de sortie pris en charge par Jendraszak + 15 de don de Alicebyss + 20 de dons de Véronique Huemer Perrard. Asso Kabouli Kats.* * Manque une FA de quarantaine de 3 semaines pour le délai vaccin rage.
***


*n°80 : mâle. Un amour, un vrai nounours. Adoption par Morphée777 qui prend en charge les frais de sortie. Asso La Chattounerie. Ira en FA de quarantainte/transit chez Hiraeth.  Manque un covoit pour Forbach
**


n°83 : femelle.** Piste adoption à Maubeuge, en attente de prévisite.


*
*n°86 : femelle. Réservée par l'asso La patte de l'espoir.


n°88 : femelle. Prise en charge par l'asso Libertés sans frontières. En FA chez Jacqueline Limosin.*  ::  *Manque un covoit pour Gaillard ( 74)*
*
*
*
n°91 : adoption en Belgique par Mme Yolanda Gonzalez Varela sur FB ( qui prend en charge les frais de sortie) + 20 de don de Tara60 + 20 de Sydney21. Prise en charge par l'asso Libertés sans frontière. Irait en FA de quarantainte/transit chez Hiraeth.*** *Manque un covoit pour Forbach.*

*

n°92* *: femelle. Réservée par l'asso La patte de l'espoir.* *20 de don de Tara60 + 20 de Sydney21*
**

*n°93**: femelle.** A sortir d'urgence, elle a besoin de soin. Elle a une partie de la queue sans poils et cela s'emble s'atrophier.* *Jacqueline Limosin ( FB) prend en charge les frais de sortie ( 55) +40 de don de Tara60 + 20 de Faraday + 20 de doudoudegenève + Caramelle59 qui couvre le reste des frais ( sortie ou véto) qu'il manquera. Prise en charge par l'asso Libertés sans frontière. Ira en FA quarantaine/transit chez Aurélie. Sortie prévue mercredi 30*
*
*
*
n°94** : femelle. Gentille, caline, elle aime les bras. Elle aimerait qu'on la sorte de là. 20 de don de Tara60. Réservée par l'asso La patte de l'espoir.
Pièce jointe 41507


*





*Récap chat sortie :

Asso Kabouli Kats :* *n°24 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Michèle78, avec reçu fiscal) + n°37 ( 60 de dons de Polka67 + n°38 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Chacha31. Mme Véronique Huemer-Perrard (FB) règle les frais post sortie ( vaccins+test FIV+test teigne+vermifuge) ) + un chat mâle noir ( sans numéro) 

Adopté au refuge : n°41 qui est le même chat que n°81

Adopté au refuge : n°25

Asso les amis de Néo : n°69 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Véronique P, chèque déjà envoyé au refuge + 55 de dons de gaelle59450 )

Asso le refuge de filémon :* *n°14 ( f**rais de sortie pris en charge par Mme Joëlle Briand et 20 de don de Tara60 )

**Adopté par Mme Poitrot* *( couverte par Kabouli Kats) : n°78 ( f**rais de sortie pris en charge par Mme Poitrot + 55 de dons par Agnès R ( hors rescue, contact Myrtille54)*

*Adopté par Solenn13* *: ( couverte par Kabouli Kats) : n°36 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Mme Joëlle Briand + 30  de don de Betravrouge) et n°39 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par les dons envoyé directement au refuge, à confirmer avec Caroline ?)*

*Asso Coeurs de félins : n°10 ( frais de* *sortie pris en charge par Mme Palcal Delbos) + n°8 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Marie ( chèque déjà envoyé au refuge ))


*

----------


## Tiffany52

*RECAP FA

Urgent : besoin d'une FA quarantaine + FALD ou adoptant pour la 65. Elle ne s'entend absolument pas avec l'autre minette. La FA actuelle n'a aucune possibilité de les séparer. Elles sont donc ensemble dans la salle de bain La minette ne se nourrit plus. Il y a URGENCE 
*
*
Quarantaine / transit
*
*karpette&co ( béthune) : FA temporaire de quelques nuit
Cass51 (Haute Savoie) : pour 1 chat/chatte jusque fin juin/début juillet. 
**

FA Longue durée
**
 Besoin d'une FALD pour la n°76, de préférence à partir du 1er juin habituée aux chats craintifs 

**Mme Dominique Dussaud ( FB) peut prendre deux chats en FALD*  ::  *Manque une asso et un covoit pour l'herault* 
*Morphée777 :* *pour un chat.* *** Manque une asso

**

Piste adoption 

**Buddica : pour deux chats 


**
**Pré-visite adoption 

**Lolobouba : secteur Amiens
Bourle Caroline: secteur refuge + Amiens + Marseille
Myrtille54 : secteur Bordeaux + Aix en provence
Dominobis : Marseille et environs (pour pré et post adoptions)
Isabeuvry :* *Béthune et environs (pour FA et adoptions)
*

----------


## Tiffany52

** *On peut tous faire quelque chose

Si vous ne pouvez pas aider en accueillant un chat, vous pouvez faire une promesse de dons.
Les dons sont indispensables pour :
- régler les frais de sortie des chats
- encourager le sauvetage d'un chat malades, nécessitant des soins ou difficilement plaçable (chat noir)
- aider les différentes associations qui s'engagent dans le sauvetage (frais véto post sortie, vaccin, ...)
- aider pour les éventuels co-voiturage 

Pour faire une promesse de dons, il suffit de poster votre demande '' je souhaite donner .... Avec ou non un reçu fiscal ''. Ce dernier est pris en compte dans un récapitulatif puis à la fin du SOS, les dons sont répartis entre les différentes associations qui contactent chaque donneurs en message privé. Merci à tous


**Récap des dons : 

**Lusiole : 20
Gaelle59450 : 20 ( avec reçu fiscal)
Mistercat : 40
Faraday : 40
Suricate94 : 20 ( avec reçu fiscal)
Lady92 : 40 (avec reçu fiscal) ou un cotrain 
Gisèle : 30 ( voir avec Caroline qui est le contact) 
Claire25 : 30 ( avec reçu fiscal) 
girafe : 10


TOTAL 210 voir 250
*


*Récap des frais de sortie pris en charge, non attribué à un chat en particulier : Si vous avez besoin d'un coup de pouce pour sortir un chat, n'hésitez pas à demander à ce qu'ils soient attribué à ce chat.


**Mme Huemer Marie Astrid :* *prise en charge pour un mâle + prise en charge pour une femelle ( avec mise en règle complète / chèque déjà envoyé au refuge )
**Mme Abrantes Sandrine :* *prise en charge pour un mâle + prise en charge pour une femelle ( avec mise en règle complète / chèque déjà envoyé au refuge )
**Ptiage76** : prend en charge les frais de sortie de 2 chats
**


Récap covoit 

**Maryhell :** région Rhônes Alpes
JOFM-PA** : Béthune vers Belgique + Bruxelles-Paris le 26 mai. Possibilité de faire un détour à Lille ou béthune.
Lady 92** : cotrain un week end ( sauf le 26 mai) départ de paris et d'une durée maxi de 2h.
Pacopanpan* *: covoit possible Nord et Belgique
Dominobis** : covoit possible autour de marseille
**Folie Lilou ( FB) Béthune vers Montpellier* *entre le 1er et le 3 juin
Claire25* *Béthune-Paris le 24 mai + Béthune-Paris* *le 31 mai +* *Béthune-Paris* *le 8 juin
**Lolobouba* *: peut aider dans le secteur Moreuil/amiens/Mondidier
**Lusiole : en transport en commun en RP 
*

*Recherche covoit

**Bethune vers la Belgique
**Béthune-Marseille par ??? le ??? * _Ce trajet jusqu'à Marseille pourrait-il faire un arrêt à Montpellier ???? 
_*Caroline, c'est toi qui est en contact, peux tu voir si c'est possible ? merci
Béthune-Hérault pour deux chats.
Béthune- Forbach pour deux chats 
Lille-Béthune

*

----------


## Sanaga

*Bonjour, voici les consignes de la modération:  
 -Editez vous au maximum, par exemple si vous avez oublié de noter    quelque chose ou si vous vous êtes trompés, éditez vous au lieu de    re-poster 
- Quand un de vos messages ou qu'un de vos récapitulatifs peuvent être    supprimés, éditez votre message et notez à la place de celui-ci: « édit  »
- Passez au maximum par les messages privés  


Merci de votre compréhension*

*En cas d'erreur, nous pouvons restaurer les messages édités et supprimés*

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

pour l'instant pour etre claire  je n'ai reçu aucun don pour les soins je n'ai reçu que des frais de sorties  de 45 et 55 euros et des dons de 38,15 en frais de sorti pour des minous seulement pucés  je vais faire le point au plus vite dans tous les cas les personnes qui me les ont envoyés on tout mis a l'ordre soit du trésor public soit de la spa de liévin !!!! et elle sont ok pour que je les imputent pour les nouveaux arrivés afin de les mettre a jour !!!!!

----------


## Raven

```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chat-30/30-chats-sursis-deutha-24-mai-bethune-62-a-54084/][IMG]http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/232381Bthune.png[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

pour les fans de la biquette !!!



et pour ceux des ptis chatons récupéré lundi par isabeuvry

----------


## Michèle78

Je suis bien sûr d'accord pour que  la promesses de frais de sortie que j'ai  faite  soit attribué au 24.
 Par ailleurs, pourriez-vous noter  à l'occasion que pour  mes deux promesses de don ( frais de sortie et  50 euros pour les soins) j'aimerais si possible avoir une attestation fiscale.

 Bravo à toutes pour votre dévouement, vous faites un boulot énorme.

 Je vais essayer demain de relayer encore sur Aide Animaux et clic Animaux pour essayer de toucher le plus de personnes .

----------


## Hemka

Bonjour! 
Cherchez-vous toujours un covoiturage vers l'Hérault? 
S'il est possible de faire transiter le chat par Paris, un collègue fera Paris Montpellier le lundi 29 mai, départ 9h15 arrivée vers 12h40. 
Merci de me contacter en MP si ça peut être utile.

----------


## suricate94

Bonjour  c est ma premiere visite suite a l appel sur Aide Animaux .. je ne trouve pas comment faire un don pour le numero 41 qui n a rien ? pouvez vous m aider ..merci   chamicalement

----------


## isabeuvry

Quand un chat n'a rien de fait pour sortir,le refuge le fait pucer chez un vétérinaire de Béthune afin qu'il soit identifié pour sa sortie.Mais le vétérinaire facture 38.15€ par puce,ce qui explique les factures.
Les 45 et 55€ concernent des chats qui ont pu être stérilisés et identifiés au dispensaire de Liévin,où les tarifs sont bien moins chers.Mais c'est à 30mn de Béthune et il est difficile d'avoir des rendez-vous,encore moins sous quelques jours...

----------


## mistercat

> je propose un don de 40 euros  pour aider merci  de me préciser comment lire en message personnel quand la repartition  est faite je n'ai pas compris le suivi





> merci pour votre aide.
> 
> Quand la répartition sera faite, vous recevrez un MP de l'association qui a sorti le chat qui bénéficiera de votre don. Elle vous donnera les instructions pour verser votre don


le mp de l asso peut etre lu où sur rescue? merci de vos précisions

--
Réponse



> oui sur Rescue, tout en haut de la page vous  avez un onglet " notifications" vous pouvez y lire vos mp

----------


## Morphée777

Bonjour, je vois que les frais de sortie du 41 ne sont pas encore financés soit 45 , je me propose de le faire, bien à vous




> Bonsoir,
> 
> merci pour votre aide

----------


## buddica

Où est passée la photo de la N°84 femelle en urgence d'après caroline grise souris tigrée?
Elle était encore là il y a un demi-heure!
Elle a été remplacée par la suivante qui a pris son nb, à savoir la 84 ex 85, une tricolore yx verts.
Et idem la 83 femelle trico avec piste adoption au refuge en attente pré-visite a disparu en même tps.
J'espère que l'ex 84 tigrée grise souris va bien car je souhaitais payer se frais de sortie.

Je rappelle que je me suis portée adoptante pour la 57 + un noir 12 ou 13 ou le 42 ou pr le mâle en soins intensifs chez caroline s'il s'en sort et sera co-voiturable ultérieurement.
Aureli a accepté d'être ma FA de transit pour 2 chats avant co-voiturage à partir du 29 mai.

Est-ce que la 57 et un noir le + urgent/âgé/craintif parmi les 12 et 13 ou le 42 pourront être mis à jour pour le 29 mai sans risque d'être eutha d'ici là?
A qui et à quel ordre envoyer le mandat-cash pour les frais des 12 et 13?
Les dons attribués à la 57 vont-ils servir à payer ses frais ou dois-je les régler en sus?
Est-ce que l'ex 84 est encore en vie et au refuge afin de savoir à qui attribuer les 4è frais de sortis que je me suis engagée à régler?

Au fait, où est passée la 77? Quelle asso l'a prise en charge et est-elle sortie?
Et comment va le 21? A-t-il été énucléé? Va-t-il rester vivre au refuge ou la bénévole qui s'en occupe et a eu un coup de coeur pr lui va-t-elle enfin l'adopter et le faire sortir?

----------


## Doudoudegenève

Bonjour, je ne sais toujours pas à qui je dois verser mes promesses de dons(10 et 20 euros) via paypal ( pas de chèque). Je suis sans ordi du 30 mai au 8 juin. Merci!

----------


## tara60

> Bonjour, je ne sais toujours pas à qui je dois verser mes promesses de dons(10 et 20 euros) via paypal ( pas de chèque). Je suis sans ordi du 30 mai au 8 juin. Merci!


Bonjour, la répartition des dons se fera plus tard, tant que ce sos n'est pas déplacé dans "les sortis d'affaire".

la répartition du premier sos n'est pas encore terminée car bloquée par les factures que nous n'avons pas encore ainsi que les frais de sortie dont nous n'avons pas le montant exact.

on vous contactera dans le courant du mois de juin, donc pas de soucis à avoir.

----------


## Doudoudegenève

> Bonjour, la répartition des dons se fera plus tard, tant que ce sos n'est pas déplacé dans "les sortis d'affaire".
> 
> la répartition du premier sos n'est pas encore terminée car bloquée par les factures que nous n'avons pas encore ainsi que les frais de sortie dont nous n'avons pas le montant exact.
> 
> on vous contactera dans le courant du mois de juin, donc pas de soucis à avoir.


OK, merci! Bon W-E.

----------


## buddica

> buddica  la petite  tigrée n'est pas sur le post  elle a perdu beaucoup de poils il y en a trois dans cet état  je vais mettre des photos elles sont a jours  pucée et stérilisée !!!!


Personne pour elles? SVP que quelqu'un les sorte de tte urgence!
elle seront prises en photo et figureront sur le nv sos?
Cette petite grise me fend le coeur et a l'air vraiment mal en point... est-ce que ces 3 minettes sont en état d'être co-voiturées jusqu'à Marseille/Nice?


Sont-elles + urgentes que les 57/12/13?
Ont-elles la teigne?  

Caroline, stp, j'attends tjr les nb de fourrières des 57/12/13 et que tu me dises lesquels d'entre eux st les + âgés et urgents et si ton amie peut assurer un co-train direct à nice.

sinon j'ai trouvé un co-train mais pour le 24 juin! et karpette&co est ok pr me les garder kk j en sdb avant co-train.
mais pas encore trouvé de co-train avant cette date et surtt une FAQ pouvant les accueillir dès à présent.

----------


## Myrtille54

qui est l asso qui vous couvre ? y a t il une previsite d organiser si elle n est pas dans votre coin ? vous connait elle ? peut elle se porter garante et que se passera t il si les chats une fois chez vous ca se passe mal ???

----------


## BBJPDS

Juste une petite précision. Dans le récap "sortis", il manque la première que nous avons sortie, la minette n°76 (en FAQ chez Juliette à Lille, elle arrive à Paris pour sa FALD chez Claire, le 29 mai) :

*"Asso Kabouli Kats :* *n°24 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Michèle78, avec reçu fiscal) + n°37 ( 60 de dons de Polka67 + n°38 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Chacha31. Mme Véronique Huemer-Perrard (FB) règle les frais post sortie ( vaccins+test FIV+test teigne+vermifuge) ) + un chat mâle noir ( sans numéro)"
*

----------


## Myrtille54

> Juste une petite précision. Dans le récap "sortis", il manque la première que nous avons sortie, la minette n°76 (en FAQ chez Juliette à Lille, elle arrive à Paris pour sa FALD chez Claire, le 29 mai) :
> 
> *"Asso Kabouli Kats :* *n°24 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Michèle78, avec reçu fiscal) + n°37 ( 60€ de dons de Polka67 + n°38 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Chacha31. Mme Véronique Huemer-Perrard (FB) règle les frais post sortie ( vaccins+test FIV+test teigne+vermifuge) ) + un chat mâle noir ( sans numéro)"
> 
> 
> *



*SAUF QUE LA ON PARLE UNIQUEMENT DES CHATS SORTIS SUR CE SOS Miss 76 a ete sortie sur le premier SOS (elle a pas ete oubliee ni vous)

en revanche si je peux me permettre ca serait sympa de jouer le jeu et de partager des photos de tous ces titis dans leur FA*

----------


## winnie77

pour la 87 manque asso et fa  ::

----------


## BBJPDS

Photos postées sur les "avant-après"

----------


## Myrtille54

ok pôur la photo au refuge

et si on pouvait avoir leur petits noms ......  (sur le post dedie aux sortis )
Sortis du refuge de bethune 62

----------


## tocquyna

Help il reste pleins de chats qui attendent leur famille !!

aidez les

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

pour le chat numéro 14 il y en a eu deux sortis le meme jour  un par adeline et l'autre pour l'asso phénix  donc si adeline a pris la femelle johanna a pris le male numéro 14  dans tous les cas ils sont sortis d'affaire !!!!

----------


## Myrtille54

Morphee777  :::: 14 est un chat blanc...

----------


## Morphée777

> Morphee777  :::: 14 est un chat blanc...



ok, comme il y a deux chats sur l'image 13; il fallait comprendre 13a et 13b?  Autant pour moi, bien à vous et merci pour ce complément d'information, bonne journée

----------


## Caramelle59

Bonjour,

Une idée comme ça : pour le covoiturage des 2 chats pour Forbach, ne peut-on pas demander à annubêtes ? Parce qu'ils risquent d'attendre encore longtemps les loulous, y'a pas grand monde qui va dans ce coin de la France... (sans vouloir vexer ceux qui y habitent  ::  )

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

j'avais noté quelque part que le 42 était une femelle je ne retrouve plus !!!!! c donc une femelle stérilisée et tatouée et elle n'est pas a son avantage sur la photo je la trouve trés belle !!!! un peu craintive mais caline quand elle veut !!!

----------


## Caramelle59

http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...49-72-a-53483/

 ::

----------


## Morphée777

> pour la 87 manque asso et fa


et la jolie petite 90 aussi...........et peut être encore d'autres de cette liste...?

----------


## Tiffany52

*Caroline, perso je n'avais pas vu l'info pour elle, si c'est une femelle et qu'en plus elle est stérilisée, ça nous arrange beaucoup, enfin ça arrange beaucoup la minette, parce que du coup ça nous ouvre plus de possibilité pour sa sortie.
Cette photo est beaucoup plus belle que l'autre, je vais ajouter celle ci au récap. Merci

Je pense que tu en as bien pris note, mais je te le rappel au cas où, il faudrait préparer n°91 et n°93 pour mercredi au plus tard. Il faut identification, primo vaccination + vaccin rage et passeport. Merci
On espère pouvoir les faires sortir mercredi après midi si tout se passe comme prévu.*

----------


## Myrtille54

> et la jolie petite 90 aussi...........et peut être encore d'autres de cette liste...?



sauf que  90 avait une FA mais pas d asso


12 /13 les noirs eux sont transparents et au refuge depuis une eternite mais eux ils  sont juste noirs 
57  82 84 85  94 95 sans piste comme cela ce sera clair

----------


## Tiffany52

> sauf que  90 avait une FA mais pas d asso
> 
> 
> 12 /13 les noirs eux sont transparents et au refuge depuis une eternite mais eux ils  sont juste noirs 
> 57  82 84 85  94 95 sans piste comme cela ce sera clair


on a toujours la FA pour 90 ?

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

je viens de te renvoyer des photos des nouveaux tiffany peux tu me confirmer si tu les as reçu ???

c noté pour les 91 et 93 ça va etre du sport car la 91 est hyper craintive mais elle est en bonne santé par contre je crains pour la 93 elle est faible pensez vous qu'on puisse quand meme la vacciner ?????

----------


## Myrtille54

> Selon le post de jacqueline Limosin du 26/*05/12: la 85 serait prise par l'asso liberté sans frontières.
> Les 87 et 89 figurent encore sur la liste en attente...



Morphee777 
Asso qui couvre une chatte la 85  sans FA  c est comme s il n y avait RIEN à moins que le fait de la bloquer pour une asso pendant X temps en attendant qu unez FA se propose soit une chance DONC 85 A CE JOUR N A RIEN

87 n a plus rien

89 a peut etre mais donc elle n est pas sans piste  :Smile:

----------


## nat34

_je crains pour la 93 elle est faible pensez vous qu'on puisse quand meme la vacciner ?????_
çà craint non?

----------


## Myrtille54

> _je crains pour la 93 elle est faible pensez vous qu'on puisse quand meme la vacciner ?????_
> çà craint non?


Pour ma part je pense que le vaccins pourra se faire en FA ! vaut mieux ptete savoir ce qu elle a avant

----------


## Tiffany52

> je viens de te renvoyer des photos des nouveaux tiffany peux tu me confirmer si tu les as reçu ???
> 
> c noté pour les 91 et 93 ça va etre du sport car la 91 est hyper craintive mais elle est en bonne santé par contre je crains pour la 93 elle est faible pensez vous qu'on puisse quand meme la vacciner ?????


Oui photo bien reçu, en 3 fois même  ::

----------


## Myrtille54

> Ok, donc on ne vaccine pas la 93 pour le moment. Juste identification et préparer le passeport .



le passeport sera fait avec le vaccin rage

faut l  identifier

----------


## tara60

> Pour ma part je pense que le vaccins pourra se faire en FA ! vaut mieux ptete savoir ce qu elle a avant


Tout à fait, un vaccin administré à un chat malade peut le tuer en quelques jours, il ne faut donc pas prendre de risque.

----------


## Tiffany52

Tara, es-ce que tu as des chats qui vont finir leur quarantaine bientot et qui vont donc rejoindre leur FALD bientôt ?

Si oui, une fois qu'ils seront partis, es-ce que tu pourrais faire d'autre quarantaine ?

----------


## sydney21

Normalement je récupère mes 2 louloutes en quarantaine chez Tara vendredi soir.

----------


## Valy Rose Valy

la piote du millieu je pourrait la prendre en FA  ::  


> Petite vidéo faite cet après-midi
> 
> http://youtu.be/ls8Ha4VHe2M

----------


## Myrtille54

> la piote du millieu je pourrait la prendre en fa




le refuge a demande que cette video soit otee de ce post ces chats ne fontpas partis du sos pour le moment

----------


## Tiffany52

> Et le minou que l'on voit en dernier sur la vidéo, il n'aurait pas besoin de soins ??? Il m'a l'air en mauvais état.
> 
> Si Valy Rose Valy veut être FA, qu'un autre minou peut être sauvé, où est le problème ???


Ya pas de problème, Myrtille souligner juste le fait que cette vidéo n'a pas l'autorisation d'être ici.

Concernant les autres chats sur la vidéo, Caro m'a envoyé les photos elles seront sur le prochains SOS des ce soir.

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

oui la minette qui a perdu beaucoup de poil sera sur le nouveau sos  merci tiffany !!!!

----------


## Tiffany52

*Caroline, je te fais un résumé pour les sorties prévue cette semaine et mise en règle à faire pour mercredi après midi au plus tard. Il reste des choses à finaliser, mais je préfère prévoir la mise en règle, même si au final ils ne sortent que la semaine prochaine, plutôt que de ne pas faire la mise en règle à temps et de louper le covoit.

n°42 : déjà stérilisée et déjà identifiée, donc reste à faire primovaccination + vaccin rage + passeport. 

n°80 : identification + primovaccination + vaccin rage + passeport

n°91 : identification + primo + vaccin rage + passeport

n°93 : identification

Merci
*

----------


## Morphée777

Bonjour Tiffany,

Puis je me permettre de vous demander s'il est pertinent d'envoyer n°80 à Forbach alors que j'habite en Belgique côté Lille.... Il devait sortir mardi dernier , ça  a été remis à mardi prochain le 29/05 chez Aurélie et c'est à nouveau remis à l'ordre du jour ...  







> *Caroline, je te fais un résumé pour les sorties prévue cette semaine et mise en règle à faire pour mercredi après midi au plus tard. Il reste des choses à finaliser, mais je préfère prévoir la mise en règle, même si au final ils ne sortent que la semaine prochaine, plutôt que de ne pas faire la mise en règle à temps et de louper le covoit.
> 
> n°42 : déjà stérilisée et déjà identifiée, donc reste à faire primovaccination + vaccin rage + passeport. 
> 
> n°80 : identification + primovaccination + vaccin rage + passeport
> 
> n°91 : identification + primo + vaccin rage + passeport
> 
> n°93 : identification
> ...

----------


## Tiffany52

> Bonjour Tiffany,
> 
> Puis je me permettre de vous demander s'il est pertinent d'envoyer n°80 à Forbach alors que j'habite en Belgique côté Lille.... Il devait sortir mardi dernier , ça  a été remis à mardi prochain le 29/05 chez Aurélie et c'est à nouveau remis à l'ordre du jour ...


franchement je ne sais plus, j'ai mal au crâne, je réfléchis de trop, et pour couronner le tout je suis bien malade. On fait du mieux qu'on peut pour chaque chat, on essai d'être le plus juste possible pour chaque chat. C'est vraiment pas facile de tout organiser. Dans l'après midi on a changé au moins 5 fois d'avis de savoir qui va où.

Le 80 devait aller en FA chez Aurélie demain. Et la 93 à Forbach vendredi, mais la 93 est très malade et pas sur qu'elle supporte le covoit jusqu'à Forbach. Le 80 lui est en pleine forme, il supportera très bien le covoit.

Je comprends que vous ayez envie d'avoir votre chat, mais je pense que vu la situation il faut penser aussi aux autres chats et pas seulement au sien  ::

----------


## Morphée777

C'est clair et je ne veux pas prendre la place de qui que ce soit et surtout pas d'une chatte malade...je pense en terme de covoiturage retour et d'organisation c'est tout.  Soignez vous bien, bien à vous

----------


## Fahn

Les chats qui doivent partir en FALD en Belgique doivent d'abord être vaccinés contre la rage, et attendre 21 jours (je crois?) après le vaccin rage pour pouvoir passer la frontière.
C'est pour cela que les chats à destination de la Belgique doivent d'abord aller dans une FAQ pour le délai rage, puis peuvent seulement être covoiturés vers la Belgique.

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

morphée77 doit habiter a environ trois quart d'heure du refuge  j'attend réponse a mon mail pour savoir ou elle habite en belgique !!! comme le loulou est vacciné peut etre vaudrait il mieux qu'il reste au refuge pendant son délai rage et partir directement la bas  ??? enfin c a vous de voir !!!!! ça va déja faire presque une semaine qu'il est vacciné il ne reste qu'une quinzaine de jours !!!!

----------


## Tiffany52

> morphée77 doit habiter a environ trois quart d'heure du refuge  j'attend réponse a mon mail pour savoir ou elle habite en belgique !!! comme le loulou est vacciné peut etre vaudrait il mieux qu'il reste au refuge pendant son délai rage et partir directement la bas  ??? enfin c a vous de voir !!!!! ça va déja faire presque une semaine qu'il est vacciné il ne reste qu'une quinzaine de jours !!!!


C'est à Morphée de décider, mais personnellement je trouve que c'est une bonne idée.

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

en plus il n'y a plus que trois chats males dans la chatterie donc pas de soucis

----------


## Myrtille54

Rhooo Caroline ca va encore tout chambouler nos calculs ( lololooool) mais c vrai que s il est pret et peut rester au refuge il laisse sa place a une qui en a plus besoin (combien de filles encore ? )

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

désolée j'aurai du y penser avant mais le cerveau en ce moment ne suit plus mdr il reste environ une vingtaine de minettes et je dirai sept ou huit males mais ils ne sont pas tous dans la chatterie avec le numéro 80 il reste le minou noir avec collier et la numéro 42 qui est dans la chatterie male car manque de place dans celle des femelles et comme elle est stérilisée pas de probléme !!!

----------


## Tiffany52

> désolée j'aurai du y penser avant mais le cerveau en ce moment ne suit plus mdr il reste environ une vingtaine de minettes et je dirai sept ou huit males mais ils ne sont pas tous dans la chatterie avec le numéro 80 il reste le minou noir avec collier et la numéro 42 qui est dans la chatterie male car manque de place dans celle des femelles et comme elle est stérilisée pas de probléme !!!


rassure toi tu n'es pas la seule à avoir le cerveau en vrac.

Non mais vraiment c'est pas un soucis pour le 80. En tout cas pas pour notre organisation.  ::

----------


## Fahn

Pour la 42, pourquoi ne lui fait-on pas déjà le vaccin rage et la laisser 3 semaines au refuge, puisqu'il manque une FAQ? Je peux sans problème faire la quarantaine chez moi.
Ils ne sont donc pas testés FIV/FELV avant leur sortie, c'est bien ça?

----------


## Tiffany52

> Pour la 42, pourquoi ne lui fait-on pas déjà le vaccin rage et la laisser 3 semaines au refuge, puisqu'il manque une FAQ? Je peux sans problème faire la quarantaine chez moi.
> Ils ne sont donc pas testés FIV/FELV avant leur sortie, c'est bien ça?


Elle va être vacciner rage demain ou mercredi. Donc c'est surement ce qui va se passer pour elle si on ne trouve rien avant.
Vous avez des nouvelles de votre piste asso ?

----------


## Fahn

En principe, Kaboulis est toujours OK, j'attends la réponse à mon dernier MP pour confirmer.

----------


## Tiffany52

> En principe, Kaboulis est toujours OK, j'attends la réponse à mon dernier MP pour confirmer.


MP de qui ? de Kabouli ou de moi ?

dsl je perds un peu la tête ces temps ci LOL

----------


## Fahn

De Kaboulis  ::

----------


## adoptions nord

d'apres le vétérinaire Belge d'une amie il n'y a pas besoin d'attendre le délai rage car la belgique et la france sont excempt de rage donc du moment que le chat a son carnet de santé c'est bon (à vérifier)

----------


## Fahn

Je poserai la question à ma véto demain, et s'il s'avère que c'est exact, je suis dispo pour l'accueillir de suite.

----------


## Fahn

Non, plus maintenant, nous en sommes arrivées à égalité  ::

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

oui nous sommes vraiment frontalier avec la belgique il faudrait vérifier pour le délai de 21 jours  si pas nécessaire ça arrangerait beaucoup de choses !!!!

----------


## Myrtille54

> oui nous sommes vraiment frontalier avec la belgique il faudrait vérifier pour le délai de 21 jours  si pas nécessaire ça arrangerait beaucoup de choses !!!!


PIRE que ce qu on croyait c 30 jours a date de primo-vaccination !

Je cite :
1. Autorisationd'importation préalable : non exigée par la législation belge; 
2. Vaccination contre la rage : exigée pour les chiens et les chats. 
2.1 Valable : 

à     partir de 30 jours après vaccination à 3 mois après vaccination lorsque le     chien / le chat est âgé de moins de 3 mois lors de la vaccination (*);à     partir de 30 jours après vaccination à 12 mois après vaccination lorsque     le chien / le chat est âgé de plus de 3 mois lors de la vaccination (*);immédiatement     lorsqu'il s'agit d'un rappel (booster) pratiqué dans les 3 mois ou dans     les 12 mois de validité suivant une première ou précédente vaccination     (cf. cas susmentionnés).
2.2 Certificat devaccination : 
délivré par le médecin vétérinaire qui a vacciné l'animal; il doitcontenir:  

la     description de l'animal : race, sexe, âge, robe;les     coordonnées du propriétaire : nom et adresse;l'identification     du vaccin utilisé : nom du produit , validité (l'autocollant accompagnant     le vaccin peut être utilisé s'il est disponible);la     signature et le nom du médecin vétérinaire ainsi que la date de     vaccination.

----------


## Caramelle59

Je peux le faire le reste de la quarantaine pour le 80, je suis sur Lille et j'ai une chambre que je peux lui consacrer (pour éviter le contact avec mes chats). Si c'est OK pour tout le monde, je viens le chercher demain.

----------


## Morphée777

> Je peux le faire le reste de la quarantaine pour le 80, je suis sur Lille et j'ai une chambre que je peux lui consacrer (pour éviter le contact avec mes chats). Si c'est OK pour tout le monde, je viens le chercher demain.


Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Caramelle,  c'est trop gentil, merci pour nous.

----------


## Caramelle59

Bon alors je le sors demain. Merci de prévenir Caroline et l'administration du refuge pour que les papiers soient dispos  :: .

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

merci caramelle j'averti le refuge  !!!!

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

pour la 42 ll va falloir un peu elle a un tatouage qu'on vient de reussir a mettre a jour  donc on est tenu de faire une recherche des propriétaires !!!!!!

----------


## Auréli

> pour la 42 ll va falloir un peu elle a un tatouage qu'on vient de reussir a mettre a jour donc on est tenu de faire une recherche des propriétaires !!!!!!


super peut être que ses propriétaires la cherchaient !

----------


## Tiffany52

*Caroline, je t'ai laisser un message sur le nouveau post 

*http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...8/#post1140951

----------


## Lau-Néo

Caroline, je n'ai pas eu le temps de téléphoner au refuge, mais les filles on dû prévenir que je sortais la 90 mais j'ai toujours pas de co-voit !!! Je ne serais absolument pas joignable de vendredi à mardi prochain, je serais dans un refuge en espagne! Pouvez-vous m'aider à trouver ce co-voit ? la FA ne vient pas sur rescue je crois, donc voir sur l'événement de Facebook.
Autre chose, je peux p'tre en sortir 2autres mais 114 et 116 mais il me faut des FA ! Il me manque aussi une FALD

----------


## Myrtille54

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ne-62-a-55328/

lien vers le nouveau sujet

----------


## Lau-Néo

Pourquoi il y a encore un nouveau sujet ???

----------


## Faraday

> Pourquoi il y a encore un nouveau sujet ???


non, c'est juste pour orienter ceux qui liraient ce post et ne connaissent pas le post du sos

----------


## tara60

LES AMIS DE NEO
20

Gaelle59450 (20) avec reçu












KABOULI KATS
90

Lusiole (20)
Mistercat (40)envoi chq sem 25
Gisèle (30) contact Caroline










CUR DE FELINS
40

Faraday (40)













REFUGE DE FILEMON
60

Suricate94 (20)
avec reçu
Claire25 (30)
avec reçu
girafe (10)envoi chq sem 25




















*TOTAL*

*210*

----------


## tara60

Tous les mp viennent d'être envoyés aux donateurs.

Caroline a reçu un mp pour prévenir Gisèle avec qui elle est en contact.

----------

